# inflammatory bowel disease, Crohn's, ulcerative colitis reactive arthritis



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi there 

I hope this question isnt too personal but I need to know is anyone in Dubai being treated for Inflammatory Bowel Disease, Crohns disease, ulcerative colitis or Reactive Arthritis? I would really appreciate it if anyone could tell me how they are coping and what medical treatment/medication/advice they are being given by doctors as I need to know what to expect in terms of medical help.

Where did you receive any treatment and how much has it cost?
I'd really appreciate anyone who has any of the above problems if they could
let me know as I'm about to move to Dubai only I've been recently been sick and the Dr suspects that I have one of the above. 

Obviously I'm quite scared of the implications and I also know the UAE has 
banned most of treatments that the Doctors perscribe in the UK.

I'd really appreciate any advice anyone can give me.

Thanks 

Stimpy1973


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Did your doc run tests for helicobacter pylori bacteria? This is very common and half of the population carries it without knowing. A lot of people are identified with this here in the middle east and suffer with bowel disease and inflammation of the lining of the stomach

If you are employed, the health insurance usually covers the medicines and the consultation follows a co-op model. So hard to say the costs if you are on your own.

All in all, there are good doctors here. So it is not a biggie.

But honestly ask your doc to run a test for that bacteria lots miss that and the treatment is purely based on antibiotics.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I haven't moved to the UAE yet and
haven't got a job lined up either my wife has but I don't want this to become a drain on her 
wages. I get really sick and really bad pain so wonder what kind of treatment to expect as we're running out of time here in UK to get seen.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I really cannot help you further as I am not a doctor and your ailment can be anything really ..bowel inflammation can have different sources. What I can share with you is what health insurance covers as most of us in the UAE need to be employed to enjoy health benefits

May be someone here will come along to explain the costs and treatment if they are on their own.

The best thing you could do is to check on websites (reputable ones) what the treatment is for the ailments you listed and find out the costs in the UK as a proxy.


----------



## omar9999 (Oct 8, 2012)

*crohns*

Heyloooo 

I was born in Dubai and was diagnosed with crohns in 2008, I must admit I had a very hard time with doctors over here as crohns is not something very common here. through the years I have meet some really very very stupid doctors, they didn't had any clue.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------

